# Finished fish tank



## amyymorris (May 22, 2015)

Here are pictures of my tank that I've just redone again 😃 I've got one betta fish in there called Babz and an assortment of plants. Hoping the moss I've attached to the pieces of slate will spread out and cover them eventually 😂


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice job & welcome to the Fourm


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome...
Fourth picture left forground wider leaves...Java Fern ?
If so I believe it's planted too deep. Has a rhysome...looks like a stem going
across the bottom of the leaves ? If it does that part needs to be out of the sub.
These work good tied to rocks/wood and let the roots just dangle.
Or you can just plant the root parts which stick down from the rhysome.
If it's a Java Fern.
Like the color of the sub. Not your usual BLACK. more subtle...


----------



## amyymorris (May 22, 2015)

Ah thank you! I didn't realise 

I've sorted it out now


----------

